# Brute Force 750i Power Steering available in March 2011!!!!



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, its confirmed at the dealer show that the 2012 BF750i will be available with power steering. See the link for all the Kawie dealer news.

http://www.dealernews.com/dealernew...Article/detail/690611?contextCategoryId=48530

Just a shame that its not the new Brute Force 850i PS...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wonder if it will be avalable to put on the older brutes Haha


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I wondered the same thing...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, that would be cool if we could upgrade our non-PS bikes. Booo to no 900cc Monster Brute


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Before they go bigger they need to fix these seal! But ps would be sweet but probably not cheap


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If that's all they are doing I'm afraid its "too little too late" for many customers....including me.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> If that's all they are doing I'm afraid its "too little too late" for many customers....including me.


agreed... I think ONLY adding PS is a waste of their time... they need to do something else to compete with the other manufacturers with larger cc bikes...


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

power steering really .. wow what an upgrade.. i'm so impressed ..not what a crock of monkey crap.. bigger cc is what they need to worry about not power steering or a new sticker design.. kawie is steadliy loosing customers cuase of the crappy seals and to bigger cc 4 wheelers.. but o well maybe 2033 they will come out with a bigger engine


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

only reason i bought kawi was cause the renee was a lil too much for me, i do agree with you guys ps is whatever on a atv but when polaris has a bigger cc than kawi you know thats sad, and that that i like polaris quads.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe its just me but I don't see the need for power steering on an Atv, I run 30's and don't see any need whatsoever. I've never driven a bike with power steering so maybe I just don't know what im missing lol


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

There isn't much difference till you are in 4wd and diff lock


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ya but when your in 4wd locked up, thats when your gonna brake something, just more force you can put on parts.... just my 0.02


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I was thinking kawi might jump on the mud pro bandwagon with a stretched Brute.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

The dealer here said the power steering is going to be about a grand when it goes out and it will. He said he wasnt looking forward to it cause he knows its going to be problems. He also stated they should've done the seals and A-arm bushing issues as they are losing customers due to it. Coming out with a relocated radiator and revised intake system for water would have been approvements.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> Maybe its just me but I don't see the need for power steering on an Atv, I run 30's and don't see any need whatsoever. I've never driven a bike with power steering so maybe I just don't know what im missing lol


We all know you don't "need" power steering on an ATV. However, if you haven't ridden an ATV, all day, that has power steering, you don't know what you're missing! It's not just noticeable in 4x4 either. The biggest advantage of power steering is the anti-kickback function, which means far less feedback is felt on rough trails. I can ride much faster in the rough stuff on my grizzly compared to my brute. The grizzly feels almost like a sport quad it handles so well.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Idk about you guys but my front wheels aren't on the ground long enough to need power steering..don't get me wrong I was goingto get a grizzly..still might..but after seeing what the brute can do I changed my mind..and I'm glad I did..but that's my 0.02


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Power steering is for old people or for the guys that cant take a workout for a day and if you ride enough you will build those muscles up and have no problems.I cant believe thats all they did for the new brutes though.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

kawie engineers and designers are lazy mo fo's ... slap some new style stickers and call it good.. a mud pro version of a brute would be nice.. at least if they upgraded seals and bushings hopefully no one has seen a 2012 yet so who knows .. like said above power steering for strictly mudders is a trip to the dealership waiting to happen .. no need in power steering when your going 10 mph threw mud and water


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been riding 20+ years without power steering. It might would be nice to have, but it's not worth $1k to me. KAWI- FIX the F***ing SEALS !


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

BIG WHOOP-TEE-DO! not very impressed


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

can am is starting to look better everyday to me. riding on my buddies can am felt like going from a kia to a caddillac, ive no need for all the "pleasures" of power steering or built in air compressers but if thats what i have to buy and spend extra money on jus to get a atv that doesnt lose oil or 4wd everytime i ride then thats what im gona have to buy. i love my brute but hell the money i pay in seals and oil and the time i put into fixing that and trouble shooting 4wd is well worth the price difference and larger cc of the competitors


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with you I hate to say it tho but the brutes day is coming if they don't fix all the little things


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> can am is starting to look better everyday to me. riding on my buddies can am felt like going from a kia to a caddillac, ive no need for all the "pleasures" of power steering or built in air compressers but if thats what i have to buy and spend extra money on jus to get a atv that doesnt lose oil or 4wd everytime i ride then thats what im gona have to buy. i love my brute but hell the money i pay in seals and oil and the time i put into fixing that and trouble shooting 4wd is well worth the price difference and larger cc of the competitors


And it's not just that. Makers like Can Am have improved their's every year with newest and latest innovations in suspension, electronics,clutching & ergonomics. And If there was an issue, they took care of it. Over the past half-a-deckaid, Kawasaki has really only added EFI and a softer seat..and a slight shock change..so thay have lots of catching up to do plus deal with the suspension/bearin/bushing and seal issues. Don't get me wrong...my Brute is like my best friend...but there will come a time when I will need a new one...and it would be great if it was the world leader of ATVs and power...again. I will have to say too that after riding a Can Am, and running an Xxc down the trails..I was very sold...except on the price.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

They needed a guy from Can-Am at the meeting to show how their sales have gone up, then maybe they will get off their butts and do something!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> And it's not just that. Makers like Can Am have improved their's every year with newest and latest innovations in suspension, electronics,clutching & ergonomics. And If there was an issue, they took care of it. Over the past half-a-deckaid, Kawasaki has really only added EFI and a softer seat..and a slight shock change..so thay have lots of catching up to do plus deal with the suspension/bearin/bushing and seal issues. Don't get me wrong...my Brute is like my best friend...but there will come a time when I will need a new one...and it would be great if it was the world leader of ATVs and power...again. I will have to say too that after riding a Can Am, and running an Xxc down the trails..I was very sold...except on the price.


I totally agree ...the only real difference in my '08 and my '10 is the stickers. I've got a lot invested in my 2 Brutes, I like them a lot but I'm growing tired of the oil leaks and always having something on the "need to fix" or "need to upgrade" list. I might just trade the lot off for something else....not sure what that is yet.


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

I think if the 2012 unit fixed the seals and an electronic 4x4 and diff lock and better cooling i would be happy. the tcat is starting to look nice but I will wait till march to decide


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Kawasaki owners have been begging/pleading/demanding changes in the Brute for several years. You guys may as well be talking to a hammer. Kawasaki could care less what you want. It WON'T do any good. They only thing that might do anything is for the sales to drop of drastically. I can see that happening real soon.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Power steering does one important thing...it consumes a measure of horse power...something Kawasaki can't afford to give up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> They needed a guy from Can-Am at the meeting to show how their sales have gone up, then maybe they will get off their butts and do something!


Yeah but you know, Kawie's main-stay is their bikes...always been. The ATV line and others never was on the front-burner like...anything they make with two wheels and probably never will. They even killed the KFX line without even batt'n an eye. They did almost nothing to it over the years either.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think we will see a Lot of upgrades and changes in the next few years. IMO, from what out rep said...and take this for what its worth....lol. I think we will see a bigger CC Brute with a total redesign. Something around the 850 range. IMO, It will be about an 840cc. Again...it will be a total redesign though. Front Diff, CVT changes, Radiator, DIff lock and all. It will be a few years I think. I have seen a few pics of the prototype bikes....but they do that a lot with any Brand...whether they release them is a whole different story...lol.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> I agree with you I hate to say it tho but the brutes day is coming if they don't fix all the little things


 Exactly why I dropped my Brute like the boat anchor it was and paid the extra for some Black and Yellow bliss... JMO


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

swampthing said:


> Exactly why I dropped my Brute like the boat anchor it was and paid the extra for some Black and Yellow bliss... JMO


 And I guess...that means you still like the MR..and/or Can Am overall... Sure looks good...:rockn:


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> I've been riding 20+ years without power steering. It might would be nice to have, but it's not worth $1k to me. KAWI- FIX the F***ing SEALS !


They have fixed them on the 2012s, I have the fix on my bike.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Heres what vforcejohn had to say about it over on kawieriders......very interesting if it proves to be true.

"I heard this last year. This is the first year the power steering will be tested. it's also ECU controlled. so you can control the amount of assist and dampening by tuning the ECU.

Also look for a 2 up model for the following year. When that comes out the motor supposedly goes up to minimum of 800cc to compete with other models.


I also heard the Grizzly is supposed to be a 850-900 with a 2 cylinder HO-twin out of a snowmobile setup with less power.

Just rumors, but they always seem to come true".


----------



## tyndall (Jul 30, 2010)

Kawi may not be cutting edge anymore but its still a good bike. When I went looking for a replacement for my old cat I looked at all the brands. Well, except polaris.uke:They all have their problems and their riders are all complaining too. Switching brands only means trading one problem for another.

Honda is still stuck in the 90's, just without the reliability of old. Suzuki is still out there making mediocre quads and if you look hard enough you'll eventually find someone that still rides them. Can-Am is bringing people in with their power. Most that I ride with are either overheating or going into limp mode, that is when their belts aren't wet or they're busy hammering in reinforcements into the frame. Yamaha's are pretty good, except for the handling or when the odd engine blows for no obvious reason. Arctic Cat has to have at least one major problem per year. If your frame is not cracking your bevel gears are packing it in or your front diff is coming apart or sld is ratcheting or your axles are breaking, etc.. And what's with the tiny footwells? Polaris, well, I'm really trying hard to think of a ride I was on last year that we didn't have to tow one back. Actually, they were the only brand that we had to tow last year.

So we don't have the most power. So we have bad seals, flaky electrics, spaghetti tie rods and clutches that sound like old tractors. Right now if I was buying new, I'd still pick a Brute. Good size, weight, power and, coming form the Cat side, cheap parts prices. Hell, I even like the diff lock lever.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

cheapthrills said:


> They have fixed them on the 2012s, I have the fix on my bike.


if they fixed them on the 2012's then i guess they no there a huge problem and they should replace all of ours for free! And i myself would welcome power steering, i've ridden a yami, polaris and can am with it and i think its good for tight wood sections and larger tires, but i still think kawi has a long way to go in order to catch up with the can am and buy the time they catch up there just going to have to catch up again. Next time for me it'll be a can am.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tyndall said:


> Kawi may not be cutting edge anymore but its still a good bike. When I went looking for a replacement for my old cat I looked at all the brands. Well, except polaris.uke:They all have their problems and their riders are all complaining too. Switching brands only means trading one problem for another.
> 
> Honda is still stuck in the 90's, just without the reliability of old. Suzuki is still out there making mediocre quads and if you look hard enough you'll eventually find someone that still rides them. Can-Am is bringing people in with their power. Most that I ride with are either overheating or going into limp mode, that is when their belts aren't wet or they're busy hammering in reinforcements into the frame. Yamaha's are pretty good, except for the handling or when the odd engine blows for no obvious reason. Arctic Cat has to have at least one major problem per year. If your frame is not cracking your bevel gears are packing it in or your front diff is coming apart or sld is ratcheting or your axles are breaking, etc.. And what's with the tiny footwells? Polaris, well, I'm really trying hard to think of a ride I was on last year that we didn't have to tow one back. Actually, they were the only brand that we had to tow last year.
> 
> So we don't have the most power. So we have bad seals, flaky electrics, spaghetti tie rods and clutches that sound like old tractors. Right now if I was buying new, I'd still pick a Brute. Good size, weight, power and, coming form the Cat side, cheap parts prices. Hell, I even like the diff lock lever.


Dang tyndall, that brought a tear to my eye...had to go out and hug the old Brute...even turned the heater on in the shop for a while...


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rack High said:


> Power steering does one important thing...it consumes a measure of horse power...something Kawasaki can't afford to give up.


How do you figure this? Its not like a car whose power steering pump is a parasitic loss on the engine. Its an electrical component in the same vain as a set of lights.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

DRZfour00 said:


> How do you figure this? Its not like a car whose power steering pump is a parasitic loss on the engine. Its an electrical component in the same vain as a set of lights.


:thinking:I was wondering the same thing...the only way it robs ANY horsepower is the weight of the PS unit itself, but that is very minimal. 

The benefits of PS far outweigh any negatives. Don't think about it as if you don't need power-steering because you're not an old man or whatever. PS wasn't added to assist the weak. It was added to give the aggressive trail rider better control and predictable feedback, but it also works to your advantage in any riding situation (including mud riding). I've ridden ATVs for over 20 years without PS, and I have no problem continuing to do so. However, I'll take a PS equipped Brute over the one in my garage in a heartbeat.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> Maybe its just me but I don't see the need for power steering on an Atv, I run 30's and don't see any need whatsoever. I've never driven a bike with power steering so maybe I just don't know what im missing lol


Go sit on one of the new popo's and you'll change your mind. lol  Try to turn the bars on concrete w/o it, then have the dealer cut the key on and let you try again :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Im indifferent about the whole subject. PS would be nice but not for an extra grand. Bass Pro Shop down here in San Antonio had a free Arctic Cat comparison test for anyone who wanted to partcipate. They had me hop on a non-ps cat and go through their man-made course and then they had me ride the exact same machine but with powersteering. Honestly I couldn't see paying the difference for little bit of help. Not sure about yalls brutes, but it seems like mine turns great (actually the steering alittle twitchy). Only advantage I could see PS coming into play is when the quad is at a dead stop. Any type of forward momentum cuts the steering difficulty drastically. Dont get me wrong, im not knocking PS, but on a quad I think its useless. Now when we talk about trucks with Power steering or power assist.....totally different story. I had a 85 K-5 running 39.5" TSLs with a dana 60 up front, it was a pain in the butt to steer. Although the vehicle was built as a rockcrawler (would hardly get above 10 mph on the trail). Then I finally took some advice from some fellow forum members and invested in a power assist setup. Driving that thing was like comparing night and day. 

Although, I've never ridden a brute that had bigger than 29.5 laws, might be why I think powersteering on a quad is ridiculous. All in all I think kawasaki has a great product, im just hoping VFJ is correct about upping the motor to a larger cc. They might want to think about redesigning the decals for 2011, looks like kids drawing. ha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the Cat's system was crappy....

The one on the sportsman.. I hear its awesome. And from the few minutes I sat on one at the dealer and tried it, it made me want one.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Possibly. I started thinking about steering when my quad was 100% stock. Seems like when I went from the stock dunslop 25s to 27" mudwisers, my steering got easier with the larger tires. Not sure why, I figured that it would be more difficult since the fronts were supposedly 2" wider.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Just one more thing to break IMO although I bet my wife would love it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The one on the polaris is built just like one on a car/truck so... It should stand up to a good bit of abuse. 

Not saying it wont tear up but...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys that think PS is useless on a quad need to go with us on one of our 2-day rides into the wilderness. Several hundred miles of fast, tight trails through the rocky mountains with enough rocks,roots & trees to make hamberger out of your azz and jello out of your arms and shoulders. I thank..."the big guy"... every trip for my Precession stabilizer and dream of PS...like my buddys now have on their new KQs and Can Ams. They don't even feel it anymore where I'm about done after 80 miles or so..


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

^^^^^agreed.


----------

